# do dormice generally make good pets?



## beckyl92

i was planning on getting a pair of rats in a few months but then i started finding new animals and the dormouse caught my eye 
i can't really find a decent caresheet on the internet so i know nothing about them!
are they the sort of pet that you could cuddle and it wouldn't just try getting away from you? do they play with you?
i want a pet that i can play with/cuddle and give up alot time for.
if anyone has any information its appreciated or even if you recommended other rodents.
i want something thats no bigger than a rat and no smaller than a syrian hamster.


----------



## Elina

If you want something to play with then dromice are not for you. (They are also smaller then a hamster)
I breed them and though all of my young ones are hand tame they do not play really.
This is a video of two of mine, you will see I made the video to show that they are hand tame as they often are not even that:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Myfairexotics#p/u/1/BFRublv40W0










They are great as a watch only pet though, hours of fun! I watch mine more then I watch my TV!

Also here is a care sheet:
http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/files/APD_Care_sheet_-_with_photos.pdf

If you like the look of African pygmy dormice you may want to think about Southern/Eastern flying squirrels, they look alike just the squirrel is much bigger, can be played with, they even like sleeping in hoods/ pockets!

Care sheet:
http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Southern_Flying_Squirrel_1.pdf

My flyers:


























-
Elina


----------



## beckyl92

wow thanks for all the info 
whats the difference between a southern and easten flying squirrel?


----------



## Elina

They are the same animal actually, just two different names.
-
Elina


----------



## beckyl92

Elina said:


> They are the same animal actually, just two different names.
> -
> Elina


ahh okay 
one more question, if I kept one in the same room as me would it wake me up at night? could you recommend me a cage to buy?
I did alot of research and I think i might get one


----------



## Elina

This is a good size cage for them: http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/havanna-parrot-cage-by-montana-stone-sky-p-766.html

They will require a nest box in there, toys etc, mine like most parrot toys and they like the hammocks that people get for rats/sugar gliders.

Mine did sleep in my bedroom for a while and I did not have trouble sleeping, they are very quiet. The most noise they normally make is nibbling of seeds and now and then they would talk quietly. 

-
 Elina


----------



## Cranwelli

APD are terrible animals to be kept as 'pets' if I'm honest but are nice to observe when they're out during the night.

How about some good old fashioned gerbils? Mongolians or Duprasi. They're fun to watch and are just great animals.


----------



## Rum_Kitty

My dormice are pretty friendly as far as dormice go, however I don't really handle them as they have the habit of Kamikaze jumping straight off your hand. Sometimes I think they think of themselves as sugar glider/flying squirrel type animals.

I agree that flying squirrels sound good for you. You could also look into sugar gliders but I believe they are harder to care for than flyers...I have suggies but not flyers so I'm not sure. My suggies are pretty demanding wee beasts lol.


----------

